# Morado question



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

I picked up some beautiful Morado at my local lumber yard this weekend. I asked the owner whether he knew anything about woods he carried that were not food safe (end goal is for end grain cutting boards). His reply was "so long as you stay away from the rosewood family, you should be OK."

So, after purchasing the Morado I went home and Googled it. Said it's part of the rosewood family? Is this true?

Does anyone have any input on whether it's safe to use on cutting boards? Google has been a bit unhelpful on this question.

I'm totally fine with using it for another project, but would like to know if anyone has any info on what it is about rosewood that isn't safe. Or was this guy wrong?

Thanks for your help LJs.


----------



## crossgrainww (Feb 19, 2010)

Morado is the spanish word for purple / violet. The wood is also known as Bolivian Rosewood or Pau Ferro. It is listed as an irritant and sensitizer causing allergic reactions in some people. For that reason, I would not use it for anything that comes in contact with food. http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/pau-ferro/


----------



## CiscoKid (Jul 14, 2010)

I could be totally wrong about this, but I thought it was just the dust that was an irritant. Once finished, the timber shouldn't give you any problems.

Here is my favorite site for learning about various timbers, exotic and domestic. http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/
Great photographs and the occassional fact sheet. Also, there is a section on wood toxicity at this site if you look for it.


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

Josh and Al. Thank you both for the advice. I'm going to check into those links you provided. I really appreciate the guidance.


----------

